# Celeb BB



## Steff (Jan 5, 2012)

Well I did not even try and fight it this year and im watching it i always end up anyways.So far Natalie Cassidy(Sonia fron eastenders) is the only one to have gone in


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm watching it as well. My guilty pleasure 

Will see us through long January nights 

Michael is not going to cope with this  you can tell this already. 

Wonder else is going to join them.


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> I'm watching it as well. My guilty pleasure
> 
> Will see us through long January nights
> 
> ...




oh great that MUppet Has just gone in and ruined it 

Frankie Cocozza, mmm wonder why they wanted him in the house 




i live the crowd booing him haha


agree Shei altho theres now some more americans in there


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 5, 2012)

Might try it on with playboy girl's


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Might try it on with playboy girl's



lol.

Im enjoying watching Natalie do her task so far she is doing really well..

Im pleased your here Shei I thought this thread might stay dorment for a while


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 5, 2012)

Would hate being Natalie with her secret mission


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Would hate being Natalie with her secret mission



Yeah i would not have the bottle she has in a million years...........I hope theres gonna be some more males in there, altho for 54 Micheal looks good


ohh ask and i shall recieve i remember him when he came out so brave x love the rugged look


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 5, 2012)

Natalie's doing a brilliant job so far, she is a complete natural!  BB is being so cruel to her.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 5, 2012)

She found it hard then saying it for 3rd time. Doing really well. Wonder how much they get paid


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2012)

Tina63 said:


> Natalie's doing a brilliant job so far, she is a complete natural!  BB is being so cruel to her.



Yes they are, i wonder why natalie and nicola fell out.


hmm TOWIE are everywhere these days,although he has lovely eyes.


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow Georgia is absolutly stunning ......... kirk is gonna love her


----------



## suziepoo (Jan 5, 2012)

Michael to win!! But prefer him dark haired!!

Like Natalie but the others are all z-listers! Kirk likes the new Kim K look-alike!!


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh god now natasha giggs has gone in, she is another who is a bloody waste of space...

Im thinking Frankie will be running away from Natalie b4 long


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2012)

First dancing on ice now BB Denise Welsh is getting about but i happen to like her and nothing to do with her accent 

love her coat thats lovely,least she had the sense to put some warm clothing on


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 5, 2012)

Natalie did really well. Georgia is stunning. Quite a lot z listers in there.


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Natalie did really well. Georgia is stunning. Quite a lot z listers in there.



Yeah thats a certain fact Sheilagh, I can see the public liking Andrew,Romeo Natalie and Denise.


HelenP come on I know your out there somewhere haha


----------



## HelenP (Jan 5, 2012)

Sorry for coming in late, lol, I've been busy!!

POOR poor Natalie, I bet she was cringing inside at having to say all those things.  The trouble with those kind of tasks right at the beginning is, even when it's revealed that it WAS a task, the lingering memory of that person is that they were bloody annoying!!

I'm a big fan of Denise Welch too, I hope she does well in the house (and doesn't get drunk too often!)  I also like Andrew Stone, although I'm not sure how popular he is.

Not keen on Michael Madsen, he seems a little boring at the moment, although I spose it's difficult for him not knowing anyone.

Can't wait to see how this lot shapes up - already I like them WAYY better than the last shower.

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2012)

Ahh here she is lol 

Wow first eviction next Wednesday, the 3 weeks will fly which will be annoying..
Ive got BBsBOTS on and just seeing some exclusive clips Frankie has already sparked up ..I agree Micheal atm aint warming to him to much but will give him a chance.Also agree this lot are already better then last years line up


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't know lots of them this time but like Natalie and Denise. I predict Frankie will get right on my wick mind!


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2012)

yeah he will infact he has already got on my nerves

Andrew is also grating on me, its like he wants people to feel sorry for him, he says things to coax sympathy from the other contenstants in there, and that Giggs women god all she had to talk about is that bloomin affair(although lets face it thats why she is in there)

Kirk is so so silly he has declared far to early that he fancies Georgia she dnt seem that interested from what footage ive seen so far.Scary he is already talking about taking her on hols 


p.s i learnt something new i never knew Georgia had slept with that Callum Best

That Gareth is a really nice guy BTW


----------



## HelenP (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, having watched two more episodes of CBB, I now detest Natasha Giggs and Kirk from Towie, so Michael Madsen has moved up two places, lol.

Really enjoyed the celebrity link game, was interesting, too.

And Romeo, Romeo, what a little cutie!   (Remember him from "The Games" a few years ago too, bit of a fittie too, if I remember correctly, lol)

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Well, having watched two more episodes of CBB, I now detest Natasha Giggs and Kirk from Towie, so Michael Madsen has moved up two places, lol.
> 
> Really enjoyed the celebrity link game, was interesting, too.
> 
> ...



Yay he was, i like the fact he was in the DR saying he just did not dig those pyjamas.(who would )

It was a great game learnt lots about them that I didnt know...I share your detest of that Natasha I just wish Nicold would stop asking her stuff about the affair zZzZzZzZ.


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 8, 2012)

Hmm that would make a great headline at the expense of a few blushes lol  ' Natasha Giggs not going down well on  Big Brother '


----------



## FM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Steff said:


> Frankie Cocozza, mmm wonder why they wanted him in the house




Even more reasons not to watch CBB


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

Jennywren said:


> Hmm that would make a great headline at the expense of a few blushes lol  ' Natasha Giggs not going down well on  Big Brother '



ROFL Jenny I like your style


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 8, 2012)

Thought it might be deleted if im honest Steff


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

Jennywren said:


> Thought it might be deleted if im honest Steff



Might be now


----------



## HelenP (Jan 8, 2012)

Steff said:


> I share your detest of that Natasha I just wish Nicold would stop asking her stuff about the affair zZzZzZzZ.



I like Nicola, but I can't help wondering if she might have an agenda - getting Natasha to keep talking about the affair to remind the viewing public of why she is a 'celebrity' (to be said whilst making speech marks in the air with your fingers!), what a one-dimensional person she is and why we don't like her, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

HelenP said:


> I like Nicola, but I can't help wondering if she might have an agenda - getting Natasha to keep talking about the affair to remind the viewing public of why she is a 'celebrity' (to be said whilst making speech marks in the air with your fingers!), what a one-dimensional person she is and why we don't like her, lol.
> 
> xx



LOL yeah I can see there being alliances this year though, can you spot any potential cat fights yet Helen? or to early


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2012)

What on Earth is that talentless, drug-taking yob Frankie doing in there? He's not even Z-list in my opinion. He'll probably become one of those people famous for just appearing on ever more ludicrous and low-rent reality shows, although I really don't think he deserves any screen time at all!


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

Northerner said:


> What on Earth is that talentless, drug-taking yob Frankie doing in there? He's not even Z-list in my opinion. He'll probably become one of those people famous for just appearing on ever more ludicrous and low-rent reality shows, although I really don't think he deserves any screen time at all!



The reason being is cause he is that drug taking yob, if he had been a "normal" contestant on XF and  not left in the way he did then he would not even be on there .


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 8, 2012)

Northerner said:


> What on Earth is that talentless, drug-taking yob Frankie doing in there? He's not even Z-list in my opinion. He'll probably become one of those people famous for just appearing on ever more ludicrous and low-rent reality shows, although I really don't think he deserves any screen time at all!



Couldnt agree more alan , next people will be saying hes misunderstood and hes such a nice boy lol


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2012)

Jennywren said:


> Couldnt agree more alan , next people will be saying hes misunderstood and hes such a nice boy lol



I suspect he'll just confirm what we already suspect!  I'd rather have seen Steve Brookstein or Johnny in there!


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I suspect he'll just confirm what we already suspect!  I'd rather have seen Steve Brookstein or Johnny in there!



Putting Johnny in there would of been priceless, can see it now everyone ready to swing for him within hours,but still I would rather watch him in there then Frankie c***ozza


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 8, 2012)

Steff said:


> Putting Johnny in there would of been priceless, can see it now everyone ready to swing for him within hours,but still I would rather watch him in there then Frankie c***ozza



I think anyone would have been an improvement on Frankie lets face it , its like they are condoning what hes done


----------



## FM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Jennywren said:


> I think anyone would have been an improvement on Frankie lets face it , its like they are condoning what hes done




Better that he disappeared from the public eye altogether, he had no talent whatsoever and why girls would want to sleep with him I can't understand


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

toby said:


> Better that he disappeared from the public eye altogether, he had no talent whatsoever and why girls would want to sleep with him I can't understand



Must be his bad boy image toby , cant be for his looks


----------



## FM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Steff said:


> Must be his bad boy image toby , cant be for his looks




On X he thought he was a young Rod Stewart


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

toby said:


> On X he thought he was a young Rod Stewart



He sure did, the young girl on Big brothers bit on the side said people may want rid of Frankie first but I dnt think that will happen, all the fickle young girls who watch BB will want to keep him in

I wonder if they do any tasks related to the twins like they did wen jedward were in there


----------



## FM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

The trouble is now he is back in the limelight he'll be back doing interviews on tv and in the papers, I don't watch CBB so keep me informed when he does get the boot.


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

toby said:


> The trouble is now he is back in the limelight he'll be back doing interviews on tv and in the papers, I don't watch CBB so keep me informed when he does get the boot.



Okie doke will d hopefull it will be this Wednesday


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

Great task today with Jodie Marsh haha all looked great,I could never knock back 6 glasses of raw egg yuk.

I see Andrew is off crying into the diary room told you he was looking for attention


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh my Frankie, what a sad sad little boy, he expected to go in there and get a bit of naughtyness, he said i wont use his exact words that going a week without sex was awful.

I can see Micheal seriously walking he just shuts himself from them all....

Nice to see Nicolas true colours come out...


----------



## HelenP (Jan 8, 2012)

Could only listen to CBB tonight, as my ch.5 was 'snowing' and 'hissing' (grrrrr) so will have to catch up on tomorrow's daytime repeat, but could get the general gist of what was going on.  Frankie living up to his post XF/pre CBB reputation then - prize to$$er!

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Could only listen to CBB tonight, as my ch.5 was 'snowing' and 'hissing' (grrrrr) so will have to catch up on tomorrow's daytime repeat, but could get the general gist of what was going on.  Frankie living up to his post XF/pre CBB reputation then - prize to$$er!
> 
> xx



Maybe channel 5 is trying to tell you something LOL .


----------



## HelenP (Jan 9, 2012)

Steff said:


> Maybe channel 5 is trying to tell you something LOL .



Yes, it is.  It's trying to tell me to get a better telly, and to get my flippin hubby to hook it up to the roof aerial !!

(and I missed today's CBB repeat, grrrrrr)

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Yes, it is.  It's trying to tell me to get a better telly, and to get my flippin hubby to hook it up to the roof aerial !!
> 
> (and I missed today's CBB repeat, grrrrrr)
> 
> xx



dont forget 11 o clock tonight hun lol


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 9, 2012)

I am loving this series of CBB, what a great bunch of twerps they have put in there.  Actually some of them are not twerps.

I have always loved Michael Madsen, he is seriously hot !   I love Natalie, love Kirk (what a dunce though big time).  The Giggs girl is ok as well.   I knew Nicola would start with the bitching, I couldn't bear her in the jungle until near the end.  

I think Frankie is just little boy lost and out of his depth.   Andrew, oh deary me, he is making himself look a right old p**** (fill in your own blanks).

Love the loose woman Denise Welch, always like her though, think she is fab on Waterloo Road.


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2012)

Adrienne said:


> I am loving this series of CBB, what a great bunch of twerps they have put in there.  Actually some of them are not twerps.
> 
> I have always loved Michael Madsen, he is seriously hot !   I love Natalie, love Kirk (what a dunce though big time).  The Giggs girl is ok as well.   I knew Nicola would start with the bitching, I couldn't bear her in the jungle until near the end.
> 
> ...


you have been away far to long missy love youuuuuuuuuu lol


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh I absolutely can't bear that complete ******** Pete Burns.  He is disgusting to look at and what comes out of his mouth is just awful, he is so not funny or controversial, just sad !

There rant over


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2012)

Adrienne said:


> Oh I absolutely can't bear that complete ******** Pete Burns.  He is disgusting to look at and what comes out of his mouth is just awful, he is so not funny or controversial, just sad !
> 
> There rant over



Oh dear we disagree already I like him lol, vile mouth but usually what comes out of it about the contestants is right


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 9, 2012)

Steff said:


> you have been away far to long missy love youuuuuuuuuu lol



Thanks Steff.   I just don't get time,that's all.   I've got a flipping chest infection now and feeling rough so just sitting here on computer playing David's pop quiz


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2012)

Adrienne said:


> Thanks Steff.   I just don't get time,that's all.   I've got a flipping chest infection now and feeling rough so just sitting here on computer playing David's pop quiz



You done wayyyy better then me had no idea on none of them lol..
Hope the chest infection dont linger on to much longer


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 9, 2012)

Steff said:


> Oh dear we disagree already I like him lol, vile mouth but usually what comes out of it about the contestants is right



Hehehe  didn't you hear what he said the other night though.  He said it was a duty of all celebs not to eat and be really skinny as that is what the public want and that is what they are paid to do so Natalie was disgusting as she was fat !!!!

He then contradicted himself by slating someone else, can't even remember what he said now, but it was awful and completely opposite set of values he had just said.

Grrrr he makes my blood boil.

I bet you didn't like Aaron then and wanted Jay to win maybe?  I loved Aaron.


----------



## David H (Jan 9, 2012)

Steff said:


> You done wayyyy better then me had no idea on none of them lol..
> Hope the chest infection dont linger on to much longer



*The Countdown Begins: 9*


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2012)

Adrienne said:


> Hehehe  didn't you hear what he said the other night though.  He said it was a duty of all celebs not to eat and be really skinny as that is what the public want and that is what they are paid to do so Natalie was disgusting as she was fat !!!!
> 
> He then contradicted himself by slating someone else, can't even remember what he said now, but it was awful and completely opposite set of values he had just said.
> 
> ...


Heard it all, all preety vile as well but i laughed at some parts.....
I didnt like aaron no for how he was treating faye, i personally wanted either alex or jay to win lol.


----------



## David H (Jan 9, 2012)

Steff said:


> Heard it all, all preety vile as well but i laughed at some parts.....
> I didnt like aaron no for how he was treating faye, i personally wanted either alex or jay to win lol.



*7 and counting*


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2012)

Missed the show thought for some reason it was on at 11 so +5 it and watching Big bros bit on the side which dnt make much sense lol... Pete is looking gorgeous as ever  j/k


arghh well i know who is up for eviction I dnt care which tbh goes, im sure kirk will be gutted if Georgia goes, but i want Andrew to go really he is soooo annoying


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 10, 2012)

Andrew not handling being nominated very well.....:........silly boy


----------



## Steff (Jan 10, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Andrew not handling being nominated very well.....:........silly boy



Ive got it on record will watch after shameless, from what i saw of yesterdays tho he was not handling it well, he has alot of demons that guy


----------



## Steff (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh god 1 min in and i see jedward come back, wheres my delete button haha.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 10, 2012)

One series of Jedward ess enough lol


----------



## Steff (Jan 10, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> One series of Jedward ess enough lol



lol. its worrying to hear nat was actually scared of andrew....
I like how nat was actually not 2 faced and went to tell andrew what she was just talking about


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 11, 2012)

I think she has got a good chance of winning if she remains as she is.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> I think she has got a good chance of winning if she remains as she is.



I am not so sure - I keep switching between she is very nice to she is doing a bit of a gang up on Andrew. Andrew is obviously struggling and not helping himself and has some serious issues, but I do feel he is a little isolated and no one is really trying to just talk to him - if they do they are trying to be pc for the cameras. I think when Nat told him she was telling him rather than talk behind his back - it was for the cameras. She perhaps should have just talked to him rather than having a bitch with the others to start with!!

Oh goodness - I am hooked aren't I. I swore after Aaron won I would never watch again!


----------



## imtrying (Jan 11, 2012)

I think Natalie stands the biggest chance of winning. And I like her  so far anyway. 

I'm not sure Andrew is even stable enough to be in there!


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2012)

imtrying said:


> I think Natalie stands the biggest chance of winning. And I like her  so far anyway.
> 
> I'm not sure Andrew is even stable enough to be in there!



I like her to, I saw a little preview of somthing coming up tonight and he dont look very popular with alot of them .

I do want him to go now but purely cause I think he has issues like ive said before,he is so vunerable and his freindship with micheal is so fake, when he is sat chatting to Micheal and laughs his laugh is false .


----------



## imtrying (Jan 11, 2012)

Steff said:


> I like her to, I saw a little preview of somthing coming up tonight and he dont look very popular with alot of them .
> 
> I do want him to go now but purely cause I think he has issues like ive said before,he is so vunerable and his freindship with micheal is so fake, when he is sat chatting to Micheal and laughs his laugh is false .



yeah I noticed last night that he actually laughs (fakely) at everything Michael says!

the fact he is soooo camp, but totally adamant he is not gay even I find confusing. i really feel like he's not being honest with himself. I know camp guys who aren't gay, but with him for some reason i just don't believe him, and if he's not being honest he must be living in hell right now. 

The twins are starting to get on my nerves....all i hear them say is everyone fancies them and how hot they are lol


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2012)

imtrying said:


> yeah I noticed last night that he actually laughs (fakely) at everything Michael says!
> 
> the fact he is soooo camp, but totally adamant he is not gay even I find confusing. i really feel like he's not being honest with himself. I know camp guys who aren't gay, but with him for some reason i just don't believe him, and if he's not being honest he must be living in hell right now.
> 
> The twins are starting to get on my nerves....all i hear them say is everyone fancies them and how hot they are lol



Yeah and how smart they are as well lol.
Ahuh i find it hard that he is not camp, he says nope im str8 but he looks acts and talks camp,(soz not generalising)


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2012)

BOOOM thats the best result all round for him and the contestants, i dont think theres anyone that I can see anyway that is as unstable as he was, maybe micheal lol but I find him amusing


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh my what a thing to do to georgia ohhh how i laughed...Dnt mind which ones goes but reckon it will be Natasha cause of what she did.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 11, 2012)

I missed tonights .......just got in from the pictures. What has happened?


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> I missed tonights .......just got in from the pictures. What has happened?




Well Andrew went Georgia survived, but as the chat finished between Andrew and Brian the cameras went back in the house to the diary room georgia was sat there and they said you have to choose 2 names to put up for nomination she didnt wanna do it but they pushed her into it, so she said natasha and nicola

They also had a task where they were all characters from films so 3 pigs, rapunzel, etc , they had a serious of challanges and in the garden was a treasure chest which started off at 600 gold coins i the end they ended up with 400 as they was 2 failures


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2012)

So Natasha went over Nicola, only cause nicola is more bitchy i reckon.
Looks like from what ive seen of whats coming up in tonights show that nicola is gonna be in bother with her hubby


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2012)

Were they the playboy twins then? I saw them going in. Has Frankie gone yet?


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Were they the playboy twins then? I saw them going in. Has Frankie gone yet?



no hun there still in, Frankie is still in to.
only 2 gone so far


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2012)

Steff said:


> no hun there still in, Frankie is still in to.
> only 2 gone so far



And Frankie wasn't one of them  Sheesh! Perhaps they could lock him in there and turn out the lights


----------



## HelenP (Jan 15, 2012)

Watched last night's episode this morning, and was actually quite touched by the scene where Hollywood Tough Guy Michael Madsen was teaching teenage tw*t Frankie Cocozza how to shave!!  In the scene, Frankie looked about 14, with his chubby cheeks and little pot belly, lol.  Still can't stand him, though, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Watched last night's episode this morning, and was actually quite touched by the scene where Hollywood Tough Guy Michael Madsen was teaching teenage tw*t Frankie Cocozza how to shave!!  In the scene, Frankie looked about 14, with his chubby cheeks and little pot belly, lol.  Still can't stand him, though, lol.
> 
> xx



LOL , was disgusting though having him go through what he did in the early hours yuk


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh dear Alan, frankie has just won a task where he is immune from nominations so another week in for him


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 16, 2012)

Hubby switched this programme on by mistake.  We expected to see Celebrities but after five minutes realised it was a load of rubbish with nobody of any consequence on there.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> Hubby switched this programme on by mistake.  We expected to see Celebrities but after five minutes realised it was a load of rubbish with nobody of any consequence on there.



I liked it the other year when they had Chantelle in. She wasn't known at all, but had to pretend she was a celebrity - and she won it!


----------



## imtrying (Jan 16, 2012)

I haven't watched last night's yet....but still can't believe how smooth Romeo is!! lol 

Realised when they made him train Frankie, that we haven't really heard that much from him since that start but the guy just oozes coolness! 

am I on my own here????!


----------



## Steff (Jan 16, 2012)

imtrying said:


> I haven't watched last night's yet....but still can't believe how smooth Romeo is!! lol
> 
> Realised when they made him train Frankie, that we haven't really heard that much from him since that start but the guy just oozes coolness!
> 
> am I on my own here????!



Romeo is sound as a pound, real nice guy


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2012)

Well theres a double eviction tonight so alan frankie may go lol


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 20, 2012)

Been out tonight who went out?


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Been out tonight who went out?



unfortunetly kirk and natalie


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 21, 2012)

Gosh really surprised. Thought twins  would of gone


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Gosh really surprised. Thought twins  would of gone



yup or at least micheal, there saving all the americans grrrr.


----------



## HelenP (Jan 21, 2012)

Steff said:


> *unfortunetly kirk* and natalie



Unfortunately??  Really??  Kirk is verging on being a sex pest, he's totally loathsome.  I was surprised he went, but couldn't be happier!

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 21, 2012)

Who will win it?

What is your top 3 prediction?

I think Gareth to win followed ny Romeo and a shock 3rd will be Denise or Frankie. ( I did think Natalie would of been in top 3)

Really don't want Michael or twins in top 3.


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Unfortunately??  Really??  Kirk is verging on being a sex pest, he's totally loathsome.  I was surprised he went, but couldn't be happier!
> 
> xx



not unfortunate on kirk no Helen but Natalie

Sheilagh my top 3 3rd place Frankie,2nd Gareth 1st Romeo


----------



## HelenP (Jan 21, 2012)

Can't believe the Twins are still in!!  Who's voting for them?  Yes, they are VERY attractive (but, to paraphrase Mike SKinner "but my gosh, DON'T they know it?" !!), have GORGEOUS figures, and cute American accents.  But what else?  Girls usually don't vote for girls in these things, and as for guys, well, it's not like they're flashing their bits every day, so WHY are they still there??  Beats me!  Have to admit, I was totally shocked that Natalie didn't stay til the end.

I really like Romeo's personality, but (and of course, it could be down to unfriendly editing) he's not the most entertaining of HMs.  I don't know why, but I just can't take to Gareth.  I've always liked Denise, but don't much like her drunken behaviour, and I've always liked Nicola.  Can take or leave Michael (never seen any of his films, so I'm not agog at his filmstar-ness, think he's just a regular grumpy old man.  Frankie, don't like his attitude towards females.  Is that everyone left?

So, I guess for me, my top three would be Romeo, Nicola and Denise.  

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2012)

Good summary agree with most of it Romeo dont think he has done anything in there accept look bang tidy lol.Gareth nope not my fave either very nice guy though love his ora.Cant agree with you about Nicola  though she would stab you in the back as look at you that one very bitchy.
Twins yup all very fake typical americans, hope they go as one of the double evictees on Weds.Micheal a super mind player and manipulater so want him out to,Denise nice lassie been through some rough times but she is one of lifes figheters, if she could handle her drink she would be just fine


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 21, 2012)

Think we are the only 3 people watching BB


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Think we are the only 3 people watching BB



Sya more about us I reckon


----------



## margie (Jan 21, 2012)

I haven't bee watching but its safe to say that there must be other people watching or you wouldn't all be so surprised at the evictions.


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2012)

margie said:


> I haven't bee watching but its safe to say that there must be other people watching or you wouldn't all be so surprised at the evictions.



good point lol

hate it when its on as early as it is tonight as all the swearing is bleeped oot

dnt like the look of gareth crying his eyes out wonder why


----------



## Steff (Jan 22, 2012)

Tonights episode is so ZzzZzZzZzz


----------



## Steff (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh dear looks like a bad one tonight lots of rows between the girls, mmm all over denise pulling down one of the twins pants haha


----------



## Steff (Jan 23, 2012)

Well just goes to show what bullying looks like and it showed itself in true form there, for once frankie was spot on that snake nicola is so far up the twins backsides its untrue.All cause denise went to pull blondies pants down how hypercritical are those 3 witches


----------



## HelenP (Jan 23, 2012)

Denise was definitely in the wrong to do it;  however, she apologised immediately (at least that's the way the viewers saw it), Karissa accepted it, and that's how it should have been left.  Much as I like the sober Denise, when she's had a few, she doesn't know when to stop, verbally and physically.

But due to  the demon drink, nobody could let it lie, the argument was not only continued, but extended to include other people and other issues.  The CBB producers must've been rubbing their hands together with glee at the pandemonium, whilst ordering their next vat of alcohol to throw at the housemates.

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 23, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Denise was definitely in the wrong to do it;  however, she apologised immediately (at least that's the way the viewers saw it), Karissa accepted it, and that's how it should have been left.  Much as I like the sober Denise, when she's had a few, she doesn't know when to stop, verbally and physically.
> 
> But due to  the demon drink, nobody could let it lie, the argument was not only continued, but extended to include other people and other issues.  The CBB producers must've been rubbing their hands together with glee at the pandemonium, whilst ordering their next vat of alcohol to throw at the housemates.
> 
> xx



Phew was expecting you to pass all the blame to Denise if im honest Helen,Nicola dont half know how to create a drama,going to the door of the house with her head in her knees like a 3 year old


----------



## HelenP (Jan 23, 2012)

Steff said:


> Phew was expecting you to pass all the blame to Denise if im honest Helen,Nicola dont half know how to create a drama,going to the door of the house with her head in her knees like a 3 year old



I always try to be objective, see things fairly.  That's why i don't like having  arguments, cos I tend to see things from both sides.

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 23, 2012)

Wonder how the rest of the week is going. Even going to watch bit on the side tonight


----------



## Steff (Jan 23, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Wonder how the rest of the week is going. Even going to watch bit on the side tonight



Oh I always watch it its so funny as long as you dont mind the odd swear mean well i say odd theres quite alot


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 23, 2012)

Pete Byrne on tonight he won't hold back.


----------



## Steff (Jan 23, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Pete Byrne on tonight he won't hold back.



Best shows when he is on love him!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hope the twins go out on Wednesday


----------



## Steff (Jan 24, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Hope the twins go out on Wednesday



Ditto, full of bile both of them.
Cant believe Pete said the C word


----------



## HelenP (Jan 24, 2012)

Steff said:


> Best shows when he is on love him!



Lol, I mostly don't watch BOTS because of guests like him, I detest him with all my being!!  

Good job we're all different, eh? 

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 24, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Lol, I mostly don't watch BOTS because of guests like him, I detest him with all my being!!
> 
> Good job we're all different, eh?
> 
> xx



Yes,I can see why you dont like him, certainly not the ideal dinner guest


----------



## imtrying (Jan 24, 2012)

wow...last night was mental!!! 

I have a new found love for Frankie standing up to everyone like that. The twins are just manipulative and enjoyed every second of the drama, Nicola I think is just niaive and has chosen the wrong people to back. 

what does everyone else think?!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 24, 2012)

I sort of sat back last night and wondered where their thought processes are - after all they are all out on Friday and none of it will matter anymore?

Denise has gone totally down in my estimation - she comes accross as totally desperate to be famous and liked - I hate the way she gets people on their own and attempts to involve them and just can't let things lie - very childish.

The twins are playing the game - they know how to get viewing time - and also know how to manipulate people to join their gang - very school playground.

Nicola - is just so desperate to be friends with the twins that she is letting herself down.

Frankie is number one for me at the moment and very good on him to speak out and say how it really is - he really hasn't let the celebrities walk all over him - Romeo is adorable but hasn't really done anything.  Gareth could win as he is lovely and funny too!

Can't wait for Friday so I can get back to my 9pm bed time again!


----------



## Steff (Jan 24, 2012)

imtrying said:


> wow...last night was mental!!!
> 
> I have a new found love for Frankie standing up to everyone like that. The twins are just manipulative and enjoyed every second of the drama, Nicola I think is just niaive and has chosen the wrong people to back.
> 
> what does everyone else think?!



Agree all the way Frankie was very brave getting in between all the hyenas.The twins in the garden the other night said they were gonna cause hell and last night they did,The only downfall Denise has is the drink she is a totally diffirent lady but the twin that had her pants taking down took it totally out of context


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wonder what tonight will bring. Wonder if loose women have discussef Denise antics. If I was her I would stop drinking for the rest of here time in there or the twins will get the better of her


----------



## imtrying (Jan 25, 2012)

last night was much calmer! But still hate the twins and am praying they're first evicted tonight. I wish we could vote for who we wanted out, not who to stay. I don't care who stays, I just want them out! lol 

They are idiots...saying last night 'when we go on Denise's show we'll only go when she's not on it'.....luvvies, they wouldn't want you on the show at all!!!!!!!!! So scheming and manipulative. Denise didn't pull the PJ bottoms down twice, she only did it once, and then they've told everyone she did it twice. grrrr they make me mad - i hate liars 

glad Nicola and Denise have sorted things out


----------



## Steff (Jan 25, 2012)

imtrying said:


> last night was much calmer! But still hate the twins and am praying they're first evicted tonight. I wish we could vote for who we wanted out, not who to stay. I don't care who stays, I just want them out! lol
> 
> They are idiots...saying last night 'when we go on Denise's show we'll only go when she's not on it'.....luvvies, they wouldn't want you on the show at all!!!!!!!!! So scheming and manipulative. Denise didn't pull the PJ bottoms down twice, she only did it once, and then they've told everyone she did it twice. grrrr they make me mad - i hate liars
> 
> glad Nicola and Denise have sorted things out



Why does Denise have to apologise to the TWINS? she pulled down the pants of one not both so thats really bugging me another thing is, Nicola was seen in an exclusive clip on Big bros bit on the side sat slagging denise off in the bath to the twins they were saying well she aint even apologised to us yet she is acting like nothing happened etc etc.........so bloody annoying hope they go tonight


----------



## imtrying (Jan 25, 2012)

Steff said:


> Why does Denise have to apologise to the TWINS? she pulled down the pants of one not both so thats really bugging me another thing is, Nicola was seen in an exclusive clip on Big bros bit on the side sat slagging denise off in the bath to the twins they were saying well she aint even apologised to us yet she is acting like nothing happened etc etc.........so bloody annoying hope they go tonight



oh yeah that was the thing I kept saying last night when I was watching it!! they were moaning about Frankie getting involved, but the other twin got involved when it was nothing to do with her either!!!!!!!! 

ooo I didn't see BOTS. I hope she's not back stabbing Denise, she'd be crushed if that was the case. I do believe neither of them were in the wrong, they just had a misunderstanding and both took things the wrong way. If she was though, she's just mugging herself off coz those twins won't see or speak to her once they're out that house so she's just wasting time! 

Twins out first, then hmmm...Michael or Nicola (if she's 2-faced)


----------



## Steff (Jan 25, 2012)

imtrying said:


> oh yeah that was the thing I kept saying last night when I was watching it!! they were moaning about Frankie getting involved, but the other twin got involved when it was nothing to do with her either!!!!!!!!
> 
> ooo I didn't see BOTS. I hope she's not back stabbing Denise, she'd be crushed if that was the case. I do believe neither of them were in the wrong, they just had a misunderstanding and both took things the wrong way. If she was though, she's just mugging herself off coz those twins won't see or speak to her once they're out that house so she's just wasting time!
> 
> Twins out first, then hmmm...Michael or Nicola (if she's 2-faced)



Yeah so true, if twin b is allowed to jump in then why aint frankie, you cant keep using the excuse oh shes my twin.
Funny bit the other night was denise going in the bedroom when romeo and gareth where there and she starting going on about nicola gareth says i dont want to knw go to bed denise lol


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 25, 2012)

Steff said:


> Yeah so true, if twin b is allowed to jump in then why aint frankie, you cant keep using the excuse oh shes my twin.
> Funny bit the other night was denise going in the bedroom when romeo and gareth where there and she starting going on about nicola gareth says i dont want to knw go to bed denise lol



Sorry but I hope Denise goes - so fed up of her continually lifting her jumper!


----------



## Steff (Jan 25, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Sorry but I hope Denise goes - so fed up of her continually lifting her jumper!



But the way she is being outcast by them 3 %$$$$ is totally fine


----------



## HelenP (Jan 25, 2012)

After watching the beginning of the sh ow, I wish it was Michael going first (but I dont' think it will be).  I've not been keen on him from the start, but I HATE the way he keeps giving out mixed messages to Denise, and how he keeps goign on about "that woman" saying things like "doesn't she ever stop/shut up" etc.  ALL she said to him (well, all we saw her saying) was "Did you put the beast's hand up my coat sleeve when you wore it?" and he was off, "Doesn't she ever stop?".  And that's not the first time he's done it.  But the next minute, he's chatting to her, all friendly like.  He's getting on my t**s now!!

xx
PS  I can't BELIEVE I've (slightly!!) changed my view on Frankie!!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 25, 2012)

They crowd gave Nicola a hard time didnt they. Hope they do the same to the twins when they go out in the next eviction


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 25, 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## HelenP (Jan 25, 2012)

Awww, nice interview with Romeo, he's so lovely!

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 25, 2012)

Would of liked him to have made the final


----------



## Steff (Jan 25, 2012)

Well well the british public are whacked! so gutted for Romeo,but loved the hard time that nicola got hope she gets more of emma willis and her gang on BOTS


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 25, 2012)

How come the twins are surviving?


----------



## Steff (Jan 25, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> How come the twins are surviving?



All about the business aint it lol.It must be all the young lads voting for them 


The americans are always plotting and over thinking


----------



## Steff (Jan 26, 2012)

Ouch Nicola got scolded by the crowd, I notice she was sat over with Emma and not on the panel with the rest of the guests......Shame Emma told them to keep calm lol


----------



## imtrying (Jan 26, 2012)

who the HELL is voting for the twins????????????????????

I wish we were voting for who we wanted out instead! I said to hubby how are they staying, and thought maybe lads who didn't care what they were like, but he's convinced men aren't the ones who vote on these shows lol maybe there's a whole load of Americans voting for them and Michael?? 

I'm so gutted they are in the final...kinda feels like they won 

can't believe Romeo's out either....boooo. lol


----------



## HelenP (Jan 26, 2012)

Apparently (although some people are saying this isn't the case)  the Twins (and Michael) are receiving massive support from the US via Facebook votes. :-(

I heard this morning that Frankie is now favourite to win!  Amazing!!

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 26, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Apparently (although some people are saying this isn't the case)  the Twins (and Michael) are receiving massive support from the US via Facebook votes. :-(
> 
> I heard this morning that Frankie is now favourite to win!  Amazing!!
> 
> xx



Good, he went up a million per cent in my estimations on fight night


----------



## Steff (Jan 26, 2012)

The americans are obsessed with Denise its all they ever talk about


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 26, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Apparently (although some people are saying this isn't the case)  the Twins (and Michael) are receiving massive support from the US via Facebook votes. :-(
> 
> xx



OMG never thought of that I bet twins win through the facebook votes


----------



## Steff (Jan 26, 2012)

Tonights show was boring lol.

God ive been bad with guessing, i said romeo to win on the 21st haha


----------



## imtrying (Jan 27, 2012)

I think I might actually CRY if the twins won!!!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Do you think it could be possible that the twins management had an agreement with big brother that they would be kept in until the final regardless of votes?? It would explain their confidence!!


----------



## slipper (Jan 27, 2012)

He he, Denise is bookies favourite to win now , according to the Express.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Noooooooooooo!


----------



## Steff (Jan 27, 2012)

slipper said:


> He he, Denise is bookies favourite to win now , according to the Express.



Cant see it happening


----------



## Steff (Jan 27, 2012)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS justice has been served good buy plastic unfantastics


----------



## Steff (Jan 27, 2012)

WOW WOW!
So shocked that Gareth has gone before Denise, but im loving it wooo, who would of thought that the reception Frankie got at the start of BB 3 weeks ago would of changed so much he is now in the final 2


----------



## Steff (Jan 27, 2012)

Ahhhhh Denise is the winner those bookies were right hehe xx

Lovely result


----------



## HelenP (Jan 28, 2012)

I was shocked at the result, I honestly thought Gareth and Frankie would be the last two!  However, i'm SOOOOOOOOOOooo happy that Denise lasted longer than Michael and the Twins.  They were vile to the end.

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 28, 2012)

Missed the final tonight shocked but happy by the results. Glad twins didn't win. X

Well that got us through January what are we going to watch now.


----------



## Steff (Jan 28, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Missed the final tonight shocked but happy by the results. Glad twins didn't win. X
> 
> Well that got us through January what are we going to watch now.



just catching up with BOTS, wow micheal and denise even are fighting on there lol x

im shocked to Helen


----------



## HelenP (Jan 28, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Well that got us through January what are we going to watch now.



Dunno about anyone else, but it's Dancing on Ice and American Idol for me now!
Yippeeeeee, my two favourites!

xx


----------



## Paul (Jan 28, 2012)

*sad*

ain't it sad when a load of washed up celeb has beens get more votes than the goverment got to win an election and run the country !


----------



## Steff (Jan 29, 2012)

Paul said:


> ain't it sad when a load of washed up celeb has beens get more votes than the goverment got to win an election and run the country !



Way of the world


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Dunno about anyone else, but it's Dancing on Ice and American Idol for me now!
> Yippeeeeee, my two favourites!
> 
> xx



Have only caught a couple of the audition [rogrammes for AI Helen - any good so far? Wonder if it beat US XF in ratings?


----------



## Paul (Jan 29, 2012)

Steff said:


> Way of the world



Afraid you are right Stef maybe they should lock a hand full of MPs in a house next election and see if more people bother to vote.
I think the over all winner would still be General Apathy.


----------



## Steff (Jan 29, 2012)

Paul said:


> Afraid you are right Stef maybe they should lock a hand full of MPs in a house next election and see if more people bother to vote.
> I think the over all winner would still be General Apathy.



LOL Paul thata one heck of a good idea


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2012)

Paul said:


> Afraid you are right Stef maybe they should lock a hand full of MPs in a house next election and see if more people bother to vote.
> I think the over all winner would still be General Apathy.



Not as daft as it sounds - how would DC, GO, NC, EM et al get on without their PR people? It would perobably give a much clearer picture of their characters (providing the editing was fair!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 29, 2012)

_OMG I missed this thread (surf with eyes shut half time)

I was fixed to CBB and was shocked with some of the evictions, guess i'm not as good at my predictions as I used to be! Am so pleased Micheal and the ditzy plastics were out before Frankie, Gareth and Denise just wished Gareth had won. 

Feel a bit of a gap now and not into DOI either, guess I'll find something _


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 29, 2012)

Im just watching it on catch up now


----------



## imtrying (Jan 30, 2012)

I liked Denise, but don't think she should have won. Gareth was a lovely guy, but Frankie really changed my opinion of him and the way he stuck up for Denise against everyone else was brilliant - I wanted him to win. 

I really don't know what was wrong with Michael - one minute he was being nice to her the next being incredibly rude. He infuriated me, I'm not surprised she argued with him so much. And the twins telling him Denise wanted him probably didn't help the situation either!

BUT....I know what I'm doing with my spare time....stop going to bed too late!!


----------



## Steff (Jan 30, 2012)

imtrying said:


> I liked Denise, but don't think she should have won. Gareth was a lovely guy, but Frankie really changed my opinion of him and the way he stuck up for Denise against everyone else was brilliant - I wanted him to win.
> 
> I really don't know what was wrong with Michael - one minute he was being nice to her the next being incredibly rude. He infuriated me, I'm not surprised she argued with him so much. And the twins telling him Denise wanted him probably didn't help the situation either!
> 
> BUT....I know what I'm doing with my spare time....stop going to bed too late!!



Yeah the one thing the twins did with the situation between micheal and denise was stir it up something rotten.I thought Emma handled it well on bit on the side but would of loved for it to get nastier hehe...
I agree Denise did not really deserve to win but she had to put up with so much from the americans she was a worthy winner


----------

